# Galvas' Barbaren Guide



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (20. Mai 2012)

Galvas' Barbaren Guide. (19.Mai.2012)

Die generelle Spielweise des Barbaren sollte bekannt sein, deswegen werde ich darauf nicht eingehen. Beide Builds sollten berücksichtigt werden, da man mit einem Build nicht weit kommt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Videoguide auf: http://www.youtube.com/user/MMOLobby 
Inhalt:
1. "Angstbarbar"

 Overview: Tank, Defensiv, Überlebensorientiert, wenig Schaden 
 1.1 Skills+Runen
 1.2 Kampfverlauf
 1.3 Passive Fertigketen
 1.4 Ausrüstung
 1.5 Nachteile

2. "Berserkerbarbar"

 Overview: DD mit Überlebenschancen
 2.1 Skill+Runen
 2.2 Kampfverlauf
 2.3 Passive Fertigkeiten
 2.4 Ausrüstung
 2.5 Nachteile
 2.6 Sinnvolle Variation

3. Tipps

4. Fazit



1. "Angstbarbar"

 Achtung: Nur bis Stufe 47 erprobt, bis Akt 3 auf Albtraum im Singleplayer.

 1.1. Skill + Rune 

 1. Aufstampfen + Zerren und Schmettern

 2. Revanche + Mein ist die Rache

 3. Kriegsschrei + Stärkung

 4. Erdbeben + Der Ruf des Berges

 5. Spalten + Abschlag

 6. Seismisches Schmettern + Geborstener Boden

1.2. Kampfverlauf:

 Der Grundgedanke dieser Skillung ist es lange zu überleben und hohen Gruppenschaden auszuteilen. In Momenten knappen Lebens könnt ihr Gegner auf Distanz halten und sobald Ihr wieder regeneriert seid, könnt ihr hohen Gruppenschaden austeilen. 

 Durch den Skill "Aufstampfen" ziehe ich die Gegner an mich heran und der Effekt wird durch die Rune verstärkt. 

 Anschließend beginne ich mit "Spalten" Wut aufzubauen und Gruppenschaden auszuteilen, durch die Rune "Abschlag" bewirken kritische Treffer, dass Gegner zurück geschleudert werden, das verringert den erlittenen Schaden und gibt Freiraum. 

 Wenn man einmal viel Schaden bekommen sollte und mehr Freiraum benötigt sollte man "Seismisches Schmettern" einsetzen. Hat man die Rune "Geborstener Boden" erleiden die Gegner nicht nur erhöhten Schaden, sie werden auch weiter zurückgestoßen.

 Sobald der Barbar wieder bester Gesundheit ist, kann man die Gegner wieder mit "Aufstampfen" heranziehen und dann mit "Erdbeben" hohen Schaden austeilen. 

 Der Skill "Revanche" sollte immer verwendet werden, sobald er bereit ist. Dieser teilt hohen Gruppenschaden aus und heilt Euren Barbaren. Die Rune "Mein ist die Rache" regeneriert zudem Wut und Leben.

 Der "Kriegsschrei" sollte dauerhaft aktiv bleiben, da er Eure Rüstung erhöht und durch die Rune "Stärkung" zusätzlich das maximale Leben erhöht und Leben regeneriert. 

1.3. Passive Fertigkeiten:

 1. Nerven aus Stahl (Erhöht Rüstungswert um 100% Eurer Vitalität.)

 2. Steinhart (Rüstung um 25% erhöht, Dornenschaden um 50% erhöht)

 3. Blutdurst (3% jeglichen erteilten Schadens in Leben umgewandelt.)

1.4. Ausrüstung:

 Der bevorzugte Wert sollte 1. Vitalität sein und 2. Stärke. Nette Nebenwerte sind: "Nahkampfangreifer erleiden Schaden", "+Leben pro getötetem Gegner", "Widerstand gegen physischen Schaden" usw. Zudem benutze ich eine 1h Waffe + Schild. 

1.5. Nachteile der Skillung:

 Insbesondere starke Gegner dauern etwas länger, allerdings ist man kaum verwundbar, vor allem im Kampf gegen Gegnergruppen. 

 Da Diablo 3 aber sehr, sehr vielseitig ist empfehle ich für Situationen, in denen Ihr nicht weiterkommt, eine andere Skillung zu testen. Eine gute Ergänzung zu dem vorgestellten Build ist eine Singletarget/Def Skillung mit 2h Waffe, die ich auch vorstellen möchte.

2. "Berserkerbarbar"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 2.1. Skill+Rune

 1. Schmerzen unterdrücken + Eisenhaut

 2. Revanche + Mein ist das Reich

 3. Kampfrausch + Wut des Marodeurs

 4. Zorn des Berserkers + Wahnsinn

 5. Raserei + Triumph

 6. Seismisches Schmettern + Geborstener Boden

 Der Grundgedanke dieser Skillung ist es sehr hohen Schaden an einzelnen Gegnern als auch an mehreren Gegnern auszuteilen und Situationsbedingt gut geschützt zu sein. 

2.2 Kampfverlauf:

 Der Skill "Raserei" dient hier als Wutspender/Grundskill und sollte möglichst mit 5 Stacks gehalten werden, da dieser das Angriffstempo signifikant erhöht. Durch die Rune "Triumph" heilen Euch getötete Gegner. 

 Solltet ihr einmal viele Gegner um Euch haben oder hohem Schaden ausgesetzt sein, solltet Ihr sofort "Schmerzen unterdrücken" nutzen, damit ihr nicht sterbt. Dieser Skill wird durch die Rune "Eisenhaut" verlängert. 

 Währenddessen kann Euch der Skill "Revanche" durch Gruppenschaden und Heilung aushelfen. 

 Sind die Gegner immer noch zu aufdringlich, kommt "Seismisches Schmettern" zum Einsatz. Dieser Skill hilft euch die Gegner auf Distanz zu halten, was durch die Rune "Geborstener Boden" verbessert wird.

 Solltet Ihr einmal einem mächtigeren Gegner gegenüberstehen und mehr Schaden benötigen könnt Ihr "Zorn des Berserkers" aktivieren. Durch die Rune "Wahnsinn" wird der Schaden zusätzlich erhöht.

 Der Skill "Kampfrausch" sollte natürlich dauerhaft aufrechterhalten werden, da Ihr durch eine passive Fähigkeit zusätzlich geheilt werdet. 

2.3. Passive Fertigkeiten:

 1. Nerven aus Stahl (Erhöht Rüstungswert um 100% Eurer Vitalität.)

 2. Gnadenlos (Kritische Trefferchance um 5% erhöht + Kritischer Trefferschaden um 50% erhöht.)

 3. Inspirierende Präsenz (Dauer der Schreie verdoppelt, pro Sekunde 1% des maximalen Lebens regeneriert.)

2.4. Ausrüstung:

 Die Ausrüstung sollte aus einer guten Mischung zwischen Vitalität und Stärke bestehen.

2.5. Nachteile der Skillung:

 Überlebenschancen wurden hier für erhöhten Schaden geopfert. Dennoch bietet die Skillung solide Überlebenschancen, bei passablem Schaden.

2.6 Variation:

 Während des spielens im dritten Akt, ist mir aufgefallen, dass folgende Variation sinnvoller ist, da mehr Schaden kommt. 

  Skill+Rune

3. Kriegsschrei + Stärkung

  Passive Fähigkeiten

 1. Nerven aus Stahl (Erhöht Rüstungswert um 100% Eurer Vitalität.)

 2. Steinhart (Rüstung um 25% erhöht, Dornenschaden um 50% erhöht)

 3. Blutdurst (3% jeglichen erteilten Schadens in Leben umgewandelt.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 3. Tipps:Hier würde ich Euch bitten, weitere Tipps in den Thread zu schreiben!

 -Mit der Berserkerbarbar Skillung solltet Ihr immer Engstellen suchen, sodass Euch nicht soviele Gegner treffen. Mit der anderen Skillung kann man es schonmal drauf anlegen. 

4. Fazit:

 Die richtige Mischung beider Skillungen kann Euch, meiner Meinung nach, im Spiel sehr weit bringen, da diese sehr vielseitig sind und in der richtigen Variation der Hölle gefährlich werden können.

 Zum Abschluss möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass dieser Guide vier Tage nach Release entstanden ist, ich vorher nie Diablo 1 oder 2 gespielt habe und Erfahrung bis Stufe 47 im Albtraummodus habe.

 Über Feedback, Anmerkungen, Verbesserungen etc. würde ich mich sehr freuen.

 mfg Galvas.


----------



## Elrigh (20. Mai 2012)

Großes Lob für Deine Mühe, ich werd den Guide ganz sicher ausprobieren.

Allerdings ist dein Layout eine Katastrophe für die Augen. Weniger Leerzeilen zwischendrin und es wäre insgesamt viel angenehmer zu lesen.


----------

